# how to cultivate mosquito larvae?



## westpoison

If you stay in a place that is warm and humid, its the perfect place for you to have your own cultivation of mosquito larvae. Mosquito egg rafts are free to harvest, requiring very little equipment and only a few minutes each day. The larvae act as a good supplement of food for your fish. Its fun to see your fish swimming around hunting the larvae. So what are you waiting for? Follow the guide below and soon you will be an experienced larvae farmer. 

Things you need: 
-some 2L - 4L water containers 
-a place that is fairly protected from the wind 
-water 
-potato peels, vegetable scraps, bread scraps 

What to do? 

- Fill each container with water till 3/4 full. Old tank water is preferred as it already contains a variety of microbes to help things get started. 
- Put some potato peels or vegetable scraps or bread scraps in the water as this will serve as food for the larva 
- within couples of weeks, the whole system should be fairly putrid ( with some unpleasant smell), and hopefully it will attracts some female mosquitos. 
- Female mosquitos will lay their eggs one at a time together in rafts of a hundred or more eggs on the surface of water 
- Soon you will find rafts appear on the surface of water 
- if you find wriggles growing in your containers, try to harvest them, or discard the water to avoid the growing population of mosquitos in your neighborhood. 
- The raft are light yellow/cream color when freshly laid and darken to grey after some time. 
- Put the raft in a jar together with some foul water from the container. 
- Wait few days... 
- Bingo!!!!! Feed the larvae to your fish 

Regard
Fisherman


----------

